# Backyard bees- what would you do?I



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

hello. This spring our woodpile was claimed by bees. I don't think they are honeybees but are very similar. They don't seem too concerned or bothered by limited activity around them. They don't bother me, and I plan to leave them alone. My question- will they be tolerant of the activity of a pool about 20 feet away? One child, not too loud. It's the best spot I have to put it. Rules, permits, and fences plus neighbors best left alone limit my options. Would you take the chance? Thanks. I have no experience with bees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hard to figure out your questions. Will you need a permint to keep those bees what ever they are around? Hard to tell as we can't look up your states rules on keeping bees since you didn't put a state in your profile.

Same with will the bees bother people at the pool. We don't have any idea what bees you are talking about since we have no ID by you nor a picture so we can ID them.

 Al


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Sounds like yellow jackets.


----------



## Tyodra (May 4, 2018)

If the bees are in fact wasps, i would destroy the nest. Wasps aren't fuzzy, like a bee, amd have a more tapered waist. Wasps, in my opinion, are unpredictable and you wouldnt want them stinging a child. They're not like bees, and will sting more than once. We have tons of wasps and its a constant battle to find the nests and destroy them before more pop up. If it is bees, (fuzzy and rounder waisted), you could leave them alone and theyll probably do the same, but keep in mind you'll probably need that woodpile again for winter and the nest will be messed up anyway


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

I guess that was a confusing post. Sorry, folks. These are bees, not wasps or yellow jackets. They are very much like the honey bees that swarmed in my orchard a couple of years ago that a local beekeeper took. But their coloring is different which made me think it is another variety. Besides, the others had a clear nest and these are everywhere. These are small and brown, no varying color or yellow. I was hoping to hear that bees wouldn't care if there was activity close to them, but for safety's sake no pool would be wise.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Bees can be attracted to wood piles. There could be decaying would and bees are harvesting mycelium or sap. I would carefully move some wood around and see what they are doing. They probably won't mind. Long pants and shirt for a little protection


----------



## Steven vanderpool (Jun 26, 2018)

Rchickenlady said:


> hello. This spring our woodpile was claimed by bees. I don't think they are honeybees but are very similar. They don't seem too concerned or bothered by limited activity around them. They don't bother me, and I plan to leave them alone. My question- will they be tolerant of the activity of a pool about 20 feet away? One child, not too loud. It's the best spot I have to put it. Rules, permits, and fences plus neighbors best left alone limit my options. Would you take the chance? Thanks. I have no experience with bees.


Bees like the water source. If there not in a honey flow there going to bee a little more aggressive if you notice it put some sugar water out.about every two weeks of they don't find another food source and you'll know because they won't touch the sugar water. 1gallon every two weeks.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Steven vanderpool said:


> Bees like the water source. If there not in a honey flow there going to bee a little more aggressive if you notice it put some sugar water out.about every two weeks of they don't find another food source and you'll know because they won't touch the sugar water. 1gallon every two weeks.


Thanks for the tip. I was lucky and the bees moved on. These were not swarming like ones I had in the orchard years ago. That was an easy fix- my neighbor simply cut the branch, boxed them, and carried them home. These were dispersed all through the woodpile. Maple. I guess they got what they needed and moved on.


----------

